

Not all hurricanes - dantiberian
http://danielcompton.net/2014/06/04/not-all-hurricanes

======
garrettlarson
National Geographic picked up on it as well:
[http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2014/06/02/why-
have-...](http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2014/06/02/why-have-female-
hurricanes-killed-more-people-than-male-ones/)

